# GHRP-2 100mcg twice ED worth it?



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Just finished my cycle on test only and now pct since monday. A friend of mine told me I could use peptide(ghrp-2&6 etc) until next cycle with several benefits. Would 100mcg morning and evening be of any use combined with Mod 1-29?

I aint no bodybuilder, more like Marcus Schenkenberg. 194cm 97kg 13-15% bf.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Judesvinet said:


> Just finished my cycle on test only and now pct since monday. A friend of mine told me I could use peptide(ghrp-2&6 etc) until next cycle with several benefits. Would 100mcg morning and evening be of any use combined with Mod 1-29?
> 
> I aint no bodybuilder, more like Marcus Schenkenberg. 194cm 97kg 13-15% bf.


usually it 100mcg 3x a day of ghrp-2 and mod grf each and run for six months benefits then start to kick in , in terms of building muscle according to other articles ill be buying some next week to give it a go but pscarb is the man you need to talk to my advice is useless since ive not yet done them

however if you want better sleep and the mood elevation that would work straight away


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

teenphysique said:


> usually it 100mcg 3x a day of ghrp-2 and mod grf each and run for six months benefits then start to kick in , in terms of building muscle according to other articles ill be buying some next week to give it a go but pscarb is the man you need to talk to my advice is useless since ive not yet done them
> 
> however if you want better sleep and the mood elevation that would work straight away


Yes I was gonna pm him but there was no such option :laugh:

Sleep, hunger(individual) and mood still occurs during low dose? Im just curious of trying this out but If it takes a fortune to get results Im gonna skip it.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

They say a minimum if three months but if you have already done AAS then im not sure it would be worth it to ypu although people say they retain alotbof gains when using peptides along with there PCT


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

I have been on peptides during my PCT and will continue to use them until i start my next course.

I have been using ipam and CJC wo Dac at 100mcg between 3 and 5 times per day.

They have certainly helped me maintain my condition and have helped keep bf in check.

I am actually considering staying on them for the foreseeable future if i can keep up with the constant jabbing.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

DC1 said:


> I have been on peptides during my PCT and will continue to use them until i start my next course.
> 
> I have been using ipam and CJC wo Dac at 100mcg between 3 and 5 times per day.
> 
> ...


i will be getting some this week for the transition into my bulk again from your expierence did they help you lose more fat in a cut since i will still be cutting for two weeks then into a reverse diet


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

I stopped my cut as i started pct and switched to above maintenance.

Tbh i have been eating in excess of 3000-3500 cals per day and have maintained a decent condition considering.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

DC1 said:


> I stopped my cut as i started pct and switched to above maintenance.
> 
> Tbh i have been eating in excess of 3000-3500 cals per day and have maintained a decent condition considering.


What do you think of using maybe 100mcg morning and evening for hunger? Ive got no apetite and I heard It could do wonders.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Ipam wont. You need a first or second generation ghrp for appetite i believe.

Ghrp 6 being the best for hunger and ghrp 2 secondary.

These can affect gastric mobility, cortisol and prolcatin more so than ipam though.

Read this mate. http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/the-very-basic-guide-to-ghrpghrh-peptides/


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Yes Ive read it but I cannot afford Mod GRF 1-29 thats why my question only regards GHRP2 in terms of benefits.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

teenphysique said:


> They say a minimum if three months but if you have already done AAS then im not sure it would be worth it to ypu although people say they retain alotbof gains when using peptides along with there PCT


who says that?



Judesvinet said:


> Yes Ive read it but I cannot afford Mod GRF 1-29 thats why my question only regards GHRP2 in terms of benefits.


you can use a GHRP without a GHRH no problem but if you want it for increased hunger then look at GHRP-6 not 2


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> who says that?
> 
> you can use a GHRP without a GHRH no problem but if you want it for increased hunger then look at GHRP-6 not 2


Its on some page when i was researching the peptides i wanted to use its callef the peptide ranking or something like that on a forum if you put it on googlebit should come up but thats where i got that phrase from but as i said i am in no position for peoplebto listen to my advice on peptides yet


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> who says that?
> 
> you can use a GHRP without a GHRH no problem but if you want it for increased hunger then look at GHRP-6 not 2


Thank you sir. I got a good price for both ghrp6 and Grf 1-29 so 100mcg of them both morning and evening(200mcg ed) shouldnt be "to weak" cycle? In terms of throwing the money in the toilet.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> who says that?
> 
> you can use a GHRP without a GHRH no problem but if you want it for increased hunger then look at GHRP-6 not 2


whilst were on this subject on times to run it , can i run ghrp-2 and modgrf at saturation dose for 3 times a day for 1 month since im cutting so i wanted to accelerate it slightly i have lost 18lb since the first of july will the peptides assist me a little

thanks p.s i can only afford this month since im changing jobs so wont beable to buy another for another month or so..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

teenphysique said:


> Its on some page when i was researching the peptides i wanted to use its callef the peptide ranking or something like that on a forum if you put it on googlebit should come up but thats where i got that phrase from but as i said i am in no position for peoplebto listen to my advice on peptides yet


yea i think i will pass on googling that site of peptide knowledge  needless to say it is utter bollox what they are saying.....



Judesvinet said:


> Thank you sir. I got a good price for both ghrp6 and Grf 1-29 so 100mcg of them both morning and evening(200mcg ed) shouldnt be "to weak" cycle? In terms of throwing the money in the toilet.


not sure i understand this....do you know what peptides do? and what dose to use for your weight?

i took the impression that you wanted peptides for appetite but now you want to see gains?



teenphysique said:


> whilst were on this subject on times to run it , can i run ghrp-2 and modgrf at saturation dose for 3 times a day for 1 month since im cutting so i wanted to accelerate it slightly i have lost 18lb since the first of july will the peptides assist me a little
> 
> thanks p.s i can only afford this month since im changing jobs so wont beable to buy another for another month or so..


yes you can and yes they will....


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> not sure i understand this....do you know what peptides do? and what dose to use for your weight?
> 
> i took the impression that you wanted peptides for appetite but now you want to see gains?


Yeah my source says I would benefit more in terms of gains(probably small ones, fatburn, improved wellnes, skin etc) if I mix rather than doing GHRP-2/6 on its own.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Judesvinet said:


> Yeah my source says I would benefit more in terms of gains(probably small ones, fatburn, improved wellnes, skin etc) if I mix rather than doing GHRP-2/6 on its own.


he is correct as combined they will give more than double the effect, BUT my previous post still applies


----------

